# Help With Rooting For The Stratosphere



## shadow1212b

Hello, I was trying to root my Strarosphere with the How To but I keep getting stuck. I get the phone in download mode then i install the driver with zagig.exe after that I don't know what to do with the command prompt. Please help... A follow along video would be the best so I can see what to do. Thanks


----------



## Skylinez

Alright put all the heimdall stuff into a folder with all of the files you are suppose to flash. and do this:
When in the folder Shift+right click on the folders "white part" where nothing is and go to "Open command window in here"

You do this the same when pushing files through ADB just go to (C Program Files (x86)/Android/Android-sdk/platform-tools and open a command prompt using the same method above!

and if you are on a 32 bit computer it will just be called Program files without the (x86)

Hope this helped, i had the same problem


----------



## shadow1212b

Thank You!!!!!!!
I cant belive it was that simple hahah.


----------



## Skylinez

shadow1212b said:


> Thank You!!!!!!!
> I cant belive it was that simple hahah.


No problem man 
same reaction i had lol

Have fun


----------



## shadow1212b

Another quick question... how do I do this part?

Now, in the command window, make sure your phone can be seen:
F:\Downloads\heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>adb devices
List of devices attached
3235A3CA0D8400EC device

now, remount the file system.

F:\Downloads\heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>adb remount
remount succeeded

Push the following files to the phone:
F:\Downloads\heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>adb push su /system/bin
F:\Downloads\heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>adb push busybox /system/bin
F:\Downloads\heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>adb push Superuser.apk /system/app

Change the permissions on su and busybox:
F:\Downloads\heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
F:\Downloads\heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/busybox

I have tryed typin it in the same command but it says device not ready


----------



## Skylinez

Go to the adb folder i told you about before and open the command window
oh yea and make sure your in DOWNLOAD MODE

*Make sure USB Debugging is on. *(Settings->Applications->Development) thats on the phone
Type in Adb Devices
it should say list of devices attached and list it
Then remount it by using the command
ADB remount
should say Remount succeeded

Push all of these files using the commands
adb push su /system/bin
adb push busybox /system/bin
adb push Superuser.apk /system/app
then after that just use these commands also
win32>adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
win32>adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/busybox


----------



## shadow1212b

I type adb devices and it says List of devices attached then i type adb remount and it says device not found?

I appreciate you helpin me out btw.


----------



## Skylinez

shadow1212b said:


> I type adb devices and it says List of devices attached then i type adb remount and it says device not found?
> 
> I appreciate you helpin me out btw.


ok did you make sure to turn on USB debugging?
also when you put your phone into download mode make sure you do these steps
1: turn off phone and not have it plugged in
2: go into download mode and plug in our phone as soon as you do
3: install drivers with the zagig.exe thing
4: once done that remove the phone from your computer and shut it off
5ut it into download mode again and plug it in and then try this stuff.

also make sure you are using the correct usb cable with your phone.


----------



## shadow1212b

I did that.... When I put the phone into download mode it says

ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: SCH-I405
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: YES (1 COUNTS)
CURRENT BINARY: CUSTOM

After I plug it in I go to C drive, Program Files (x86), Android, android-sdk, platform tools. Then I start a command window here and type "adb devices" it says "list of devices attached" then I type "adb remount" and it says "device not found"


----------



## shadow1212b

I think I did it.. is there a sure fire way that i can tell that I rooted it???


----------



## Skylinez

shadow1212b said:


> I think I did it.. is there a sure fire way that i can tell that I rooted it???


yes just download a root access required app like titanium backup,root browser,etc


----------



## shadow1212b

Got it.... sorry it took me so long and thanks for your help.


----------



## Skylinez

shadow1212b said:


> Got it.... sorry it took me so long and thanks for your help.


no problem man btw im sorry for asking for this but could you give me 1 rep by liking a post lol i seem to be posting a lot to people and noone is giving me rep sorry to ask







just seems a bit odd


----------



## shadow1212b

Sure... how exactly do I do that tho.... and do you know how to get themes for metamorph?


----------



## Skylinez

shadow1212b said:


> Sure... how exactly do I do that tho.... and do you know how to get themes for metamorph?


oh you just hit the Like on one of my posts. and i dont know honestly i juse use Zeam launcher for a theme on the phone.


----------



## zhongcan

Hello skylinez.

i was having quite a difficult time with me rooting my device. my first time rooting was a failure. I got all the way up to the part where I was supposed to flash root-zImage. But after doing it a hundred times, i gave up because it kept on telling me that it couldn't open up a file. So then i just gave up.

But then i soon found after that when i tried rebooting. i get a "firmware upgrade has encountared an error. please try again" this message wouldn't go away and I couldnt' use my phone. I thought I had "bricked" my phone. But then i came across this forum...

and you saved me!! it was brilliant! I tryed rooting again and i got past the root-zImage part and now my phone is working. But i'm only thankful because my phone is back working now. but i still havent finished the rooting.

I have a problem. and am going to have many. So i have finished flashing z-image. and i have debug. But i don't know what to do from then on. I tried doing what you said and going to c:\zhongcan\program files\android\android-sdk\tools\ and opening up a command prompt there (tools and plateforms r two separate folders so i didn't get that fault, but i assumed tools) so i opend a command and tried typing in "adb devices" but the command prompt has told me that "adb" is not regonized as an internal or extermnal command, operable program or batch file. So i am stuck because it is telling me that adb is not a command...

thanks!
zhong


----------



## Skylinez

Zhong i have one thing you could try just in case you haven't done this

Make sure you have The ANDROID SDK PLATFORM TOOLS installed it should look like this when opening SDK MANAGER.


----------



## zhongcan

ok you are right, i did not have the android sdk platform-tools installed. but when i tried installing it gave me this. another thing poped up. but with errors..

preparing to install archives
downloading android sdk platform-tools, revision 10-
failed to create directory c:\program files\android\andsroid-sdk\temp (in red)
done. nothing was installed.

so it is not installing why?


----------



## Skylinez

try running as administrator seeing how it says failed to create directory. if it still does it tell me


----------



## lurkxt

Here is a possible answer for those who are stuck on the "adb devices" step:

Once you have run "zadig.exe" your phone is ready to root. When you restart your phone NORMALLY you will momentarily see the yellow triangle with the "!" in it.

DO NOT go into "download mode". You have already loaded the needed drivers. "USB debugging" mode is what you need now.

Here is the step you are missing: Before you set the device into USB debugging mode, go to "USB settings" and untick "Ask on plug" and then switch USB mode from "Mass storage mode" to "Internet connection mode".

Then turn on "USB debugging".

Connect the USB cable - let the computer verify your phone is connected.

Now you can continue by following the "adb" directions above.


----------



## zhongcan

okay, skylinez, i did what you told me and you were right. it downloaded it and now theres a folder called platform-tool under android sdk. but then when i do it from there, it tell me there are adb devices..

but when i type "adb remount" it saids error: device not found..

so i don't know what the prolbem was.

until i found that you answered lurkxt... i did exactly what you did, turn off ask on plug, put on debugging mode, but the problem lies in the computer detecting it. the computer won't detect my device unless i enable "usb mass storage" (usally when i plug it in, it pops up automatically, the green android figure that turns yellow, orange upon clicking "connect storage to pc" but it didn't because i had untick the ask on plug) so now im assuming that the only way for my computer to detect it was to turn it on and i guess i am still stuck. it still saids error: device not found...

so what am i to do? am i not supposed to enable usb mass storage?

I don't know what to do because my computer only detects it when its in that stage...

oh also this may aslo be of some use. in the tutorial on redonmond pie http://www.redmondpie.com/root-samsung-stratosphere-4g-on-android-2.3.5-gingerbread-how-to-tutorial/

it saids that after i type in adb devices.. i think it should say

List of devices attached
3235A3CA0D8400EC device

however, when i did it, typed in adb devices. all it says is list of devices attached. it doesnt show the 3235a3ca9d8400ec device.

i don't know if thats some helpful information.


----------



## Skylinez

Make sure USB degbugging is on. Also i dont think it matters if it says the device attached as long as it detects it but i'm not sure.
Also 1 thing i noticed is using a 3rd party connection from your phone to your computer might not work with rooting and accessing the device. so make sure your using the Micro Usb charging cord you got with the strat!


----------



## zhongcan

yes, i am using the cord that came with it. and yes usb debugging is on. and no the only way it can be detected on the computer is when usb mass storage is on. and no it is still not working...


----------



## Skylinez

Could you please screenshot what the command prompt window looks like when doing this. Use all the commands up until the one that doesn't work.

Sorry man i just started using this forum in January and this is my first rooted device ever.. i'm trying my best to troubleshoot this for you.


----------



## lurkxt

I had to reload samsung drivers for the computer to finally see my phone.

I found them here (sorry about the language):

http://www.holylivin...v1_3_2200_0.exe

This will download immediately. Install them and then try the process again.

Remember to switch USB mode to Internet first then USB debugging next.


----------



## waxler9311

Question, thought I would post it here instead of creating a new topic.

Has anyone used Heimdall with RHCP's kernel? I extracted the zip and assumed I flash the same way that was done for the first kernel but the only question I had is are there other files that need to be pushed as well as the kernel or can I just put it on over knight's?


----------



## Skylinez

waxler9311 said:


> Question, thought I would post it here instead of creating a new topic.
> 
> Has anyone used Heimdall with RHCP's kernel? I extracted the zip and assumed I flash the same way that was done for the first kernel but the only question I had is are there other files that need to be pushed as well as the kernel or can I just put it on over knight's?


Easiest way to do it is to flash through cwm recovery... after flashing knights your suppose to flash the Stock kernel knight has on his post. i'm sure its fine to flash over his rooted kernel but im not so sure.


----------



## zhongcan

Thank you guys so much for helping me!! it finnally worked after installing the latest samsung driver. thank you lurkxt and skylinez. you guys r awsome!


----------



## zhongcan

but now... i have a rooted phone, but my primary reason was so that i can have it detect ad hoc networks. but now... what else can i do!?!?!?


----------



## Skylinez

zhongcan said:


> but now... i have a rooted phone, but my primary reason was so that i can have it detect ad hoc networks. but now... what else can i do!?!?!?


Everything!!!


----------



## waxler9311

Alright then Skylinez, one more question then, how exactly do I do both the kernel and the Ti-X rom then if both use the same method?


----------



## waxler9311

Alright then Skylinez, one more question then, how exactly do I do both the kernel and the Ti-X rom then if both use the same method?


----------



## Skylinez

waxler9311 said:


> Alright then Skylinez, one more question then, how exactly do I do both the kernel and the Ti-X rom then if both use the same method?


you can flash them both with CWM i actually did the RHCP kernel after The Tweakstock ROM i just used the Tweakstock Rom only and flashed that(had to do clean wipe plus clear cache and dalvik cache). Then i just flashed RHCP's kernel with CWM with no problem all i had to do was clear dalvik cache and the reg cache.
If you follow the ROM's tutorial on how to flash using CWM its easy but i dont know if Ti-X has a tutorial. Im pretty sure if you get the ROM+ kernel you can flash that through cwm but honestly i didn't try it so i say ask the Ti-x Rom dev.
Sorry if i couldn't help


----------



## waxler9311

Haha nah you're fine, I just wasnt sure if that would work is all. I wanted to make sure before I tried it. Thanks for the help.


----------

